# ARCO Diesel/ CA owners



## Peda330i (Oct 26, 2005)

Is ARCO diesel any good? It seems like ARCO always has the lowest prices around town. I've heard bad things about it, but it's part of BP, which is what BMW recommends anyway. :dunno:


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

If it is sold in California, it has to conform to CARB requirements. The CARB diesel has a higher cetane rating, but is still lubricity-challenged. If you are wanting to keep your d for the long haul, you will need to do something about lubricity (either use an additive like Powerservice or blend in biodiesel to a max of 5%).


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

anE934fun said:


> ...The CARB diesel has a higher cetane rating,..


I've seen you post this before, but I still haven't seen it in any CARB spec. Do you have a link?


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

d geek said:


> I've seen you post this before, but I still haven't seen it in any CARB spec. Do you have a link?


Ard posted the link I am going to post below originally in the fuel additives thread. Until Ard posted the link I was skeptical about CARB diesel having a cetane rating of 48, but I thank Ard for adding to my knowledge.

Link to CARB Diesel specification: http://www.arb.ca.gov/fuels/diesel/081404dslregs.pdf Go to document page 22 (24 of the pdf). Cetane is a minimum of 48.

Still need to do something about lubricity, but at least the cetane rating is at a nice level (48).


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

anE934fun said:


> Ard posted the link I am going to post below originally in the fuel additives thread. Until Ard posted the link I was skeptical about CARB diesel having a cetane rating of 48, but I thank Ard for adding to my knowledge.
> 
> Link to CARB Diesel specification: http://www.arb.ca.gov/fuels/diesel/081404dslregs.pdf Go to document page 22 (24 of the pdf). Cetane is a minimum of 48.
> 
> Still need to do something about lubricity, but at least the cetane rating is at a nice level (48).


That table on page 24 is for "Reference Fuel". I believe the "Candidate Fuel" is the one that matters. I can't find it in that document, but I have seen CARB cetane listed elsewhere as min 40.


----------



## Peda330i (Oct 26, 2005)

anE934fun said:


> If it is sold in California, it has to conform to CARB requirements. The CARB diesel has a higher cetane rating, but is still lubricity-challenged. If you are wanting to keep your d for the long haul, you will need to do something about lubricity (either use an additive like Powerservice or blend in biodiesel to a max of 5%).


I have the car for like 3 years. Do I need to worry about lubricity?


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Peda330i said:


> I have the car for like 3 years. Do I need to worry about lubricity?


No. The benefits would only be realized when the vehicle is well over 100k miles. Same goes for early oil changes, ATF fluid changes, ETC.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Peda330i said:


> I have the car for like 3 years. Do I need to worry about lubricity?


With my current financial picture, I dont plan to keep the car beyond 100k but still I would worry about its lubricity.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

here is a Chevron spec sheet that includes CARB diesel:
http://www.chevron.com/products/prodserv/fuels/diesel_west_region.aspx

"min cetane is 40"


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

d geek said:


> That table on page 24 is for "Reference Fuel". I believe the "Candidate Fuel" is the one that matters. I can't find it in that document, but I have seen CARB cetane listed elsewhere as min 40.





d geek said:


> here is a Chevron spec sheet that includes CARB diesel:
> http://www.chevron.com/products/prodserv/fuels/diesel_west_region.aspx
> 
> "min cetane is 40"


I saw the Chevron specification before Ard posted the link to the CARB diesel fuel specification. My read (I am not in any way involved with CARB or diesel fuel specification determination; just a consumer of diesel fuel for my d) is that the reference fuel is the minimum specification that must be met by fuel suppliers in California. There is another table at page 27 (pdf page 29) that lists minimum Cetane rating that is even higher (52+ if I am correct in my understanding of greater than or equal notation).

Do you have any sources for reasonable cost fuel testing? That seems to be the only way to get to some semblance of clarity. :dunno: If I could get a cetane and lubricity test done for something on the order of what it costs me for engine/transmission oil analysis (2 ounce sample tested for $35), I would send in a few samples at winter and summer seasons to learn what was what.

EDIT: I would settle for just a cetane score for $35. A wear scar test would be more involved than testing cetane score.


----------

